# Ultra-Lite Titanium - Will a Hogue grip help



## kdangler (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a Taurus 85 .38 Special Ultra-Lite Titanium revolver. It's got a kick to it and I was wondering if a Hogue Handall Jr. slip on grip cover will really help with recoil like they say it does?

Thanks!


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

An advantage of the Hogue slip on grip is it may provide a better non-slip surface on the grip for better control. If it has finger indexing, this may also help. IMO, it will not reduce recoil. However, if you are able to better control the firearm you may perceive the recoil as being less. Make sure you are using the proper grip and form. Proper grip and form will help a lot with handling recoil and controlling muzzle flip.

I believe Taurus specifies what types of ammo should be used in their titanium revolvers. Certain bullet weights and powder charges can have an adverse affect on the titanium parts.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have a smith model 638 5 shot 38 cal weighs 15.1 ozs. when i shoot it i use a full rubber grip it came with or hogue makes full rubber for about 25.00 and yes that will solve the problem


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Work on improving your grip strength too. If the recoil only bothers you the day after you shoot, then try some recoil reducing gloves (with foam pads sewn in).


----------

